# Off trip miles?



## etaontime (Jul 9, 2017)

So my tax summary says I've done 411 trips and only driven 674 miles which it says includes off trip miles. This almost impossible. That'd give me an average of only 1.5 miles per trip and that's not even counting the off trip miles. Anyone else have this problem? From what I've calculated I've driven about 5000 miles for Uber this year. Including driving to and back the place I Uber everyday which is about 15-20 miles there and back so 40 miles a day just on that. And I don't Uber in the city so 1.5 miles per trip doesnt seem right because I usually get at least 3 miles a trip. If I put the 5000 down on my taxes is this going to be a problem if they look into my tax summary?


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

You should keep a mileage book and log all your "business miles" driving for uber/lyft and use that to calculate your deduction. Dont TRUST their numbers for the mileage. Ya can't count miles driven when the app is off as your not "working" then. Also miles driven getting home are not deductible but driving to your "launch" site are deductible.


----------



## illinibri92 (Jan 31, 2018)

I kept a log of my online miles because I planned on including all miles in between fares and on way to pick up fare for tax purposes. Amazingly, the Tax Summary had my total online miles about right on what I had logged. It was off by about 3o miles total, in my favor.


----------

